# Donating clothes



## ryder (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi All, 

I have been in bangkok for a year now and have realized all the clothes I brought from the UK are completely unsuitable.

Does any one know of charities that would like my high fashion items, Failing that what do the masses do with there unwanted clobber.

Thanks for reading.

Michael :


----------



## bangkok2012 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Michael, I do not know of any specific charities giving clothes to those in need. But i've seen areas in the supermarkets, big C, where you can donate to the flood victims. 
Else I have a large family in Isaan which will love some clothes, if you contact me I will help you getting in contact with some of them. When we go visit them, I still see them wearing clothes we gave them 5-10 years ago.


----------

